

NASA's ten coding commandments - ScottWRobinson
https://jaxenter.com/power-ten-nasas-coding-commandments-114124.html

======
planteen
No function pointers? Then how are tasks/threads going to get spawned?

I also think that ellepsis in preprocessor statements can be valuable for
debug log messages that can be turned on or off at compile time.

------
laveur
I have to say I like these rules... I may have to adopt many of them for my
coding habits.

